# Deputy Sheriff Carl Koontz



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*
*Carl A. Koontz*
Howard County Sheriff's Office, Indiana

End of Watch: Sunday, March 20, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 27

*Tour:* 2 years

*Badge #* 34-76

*Cause:* Gunfire

*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type

*Offender:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Carl Koontz was shot and killed as he and other deputies served arrest and search warrants in connection to a narcotics case.

The deputies received no response from inside the mobile home, on the 300 block of Chandler Street in Russiaville, when they knocked on the door and announced themselves at approximately 12:30 am. As they entered the home the subject opened fire on them, striking Deputy Koontz and a sheriff's sergeant.

A Russiaville police officer and other deputies were able to pull both wounded deputies from the home. They were both transported to a local hospital before being flown to IU Methodist Hospital in Indianapolis. Deputy Koontz succumbed to his wounds while in surgery.

The subject was found suffering from a fatal gunshot wound several hours later after a SWAT team made entry into the home.

Deputy Koontz had served with the Howard County Sheriff's Office for two years. He is survived by his wife and son.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Steve Rogers
Howard County Sheriff's Office
1800 W Markland Avenue
Kokomo, IN 46901

Phone: (765) 456-2020

Read more: Deputy Sheriff Carl A. Koontz


----------

